# NFPA issues safety alert regarding antifreeze in residential sprinklers



## Insurance Engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

http://www.nfpa.org/newsReleaseDetails.asp?categoryid=488&itemId=48040

NFPA issues safety alert regarding antifreeze in residential sprinklers

Fatal fire raises concern about antifreeze

July 6, 2010 – The National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) today issued a safety alert recommending that residential fire sprinkler systems containing antifreeze should be drained and the antifreeze replaced with water. The alert follows a research study and an initial set of fire tests conducted after a fire incident raised concerns about antifreeze solutions in residential sprinkler systems. The incident involved a grease fire in a kitchen where a sprinkler with a high concentration of antifreeze deployed. The fire resulted in a single fatality and serious injury to another person.

“Fire sprinklers are one of the most effective ways to save lives and property from fire,” said James M. Shannon, president of NFPA. “Until we can provide further information based on additional research that is currently underway, we are urging the public to continue the use of sprinklers but to follow our interim safety guidelines by removing antifreeze if it is in their sprinkler systems.

According to NFPA, the home is the place where most fire fatalities occur, and when home sprinklers are present, the risk of dying in a home fire decreases by 83%.

Shannon said based on testing conducted, 70/30% glycerin and 60/40% propylene glycol antifreeze may provide an unacceptable risk of harm to occupants in certain types of fire scenarios, in particular kitchen grease fires. There were successful tests where kitchen grease fires were extinguished or contained with a 50/50% glycerin solution but it was felt there should be additional testing to more fully understand if there is a risk associated with 50/50% glycerin solution.

NFPA offers the following interim guidance on residential sprinklers

Fire sprinklers are extremely effective fire protection devices, significantly reducing deaths, injuries and property loss from fire.

These systems should not be disconnected.

Until the results of further testing on antifreeze are available, NFPA recommends the following:

•If you have, or are responsible for, a residential occupancy with a fire sprinkler system, contact a sprinkler contractor to check and see if there is antifreeze in the system.

•If there is antifreeze in the system, as an interim measure, drain the system and replace it with water only. Problems associated with freezing of sprinkler pipes can be mitigated by alternative measures such as insulation. NFPA hopes to provide further guidance based on additional testing before the winter freezing months.

•If you are putting in a new residential sprinkler system, design and install a system that does not require antifreeze.

“We are providing this safety alert as interim guidance based on the information we have right now,” said Shannon. “As soon as more information is available, we will update the public.”

NFPA also reminded the public about basic fire safety tips for kitchen fires. All consumers should take important fire safety precautions regarding kitchen fires.

•Have and maintain smoke alarms in your home.

•Pay attention when you are cooking.

•Should you have a grease fire on your stovetop, smother the fire by sliding a lid over the pan and turn off the stovetop. Leave the pan covered until the pan cools completely.

•Never put water on a grease fire or use a fire extinguisher on a grease fire.

•Never attempt to carry a flaming pan across the kitchen.

The NFPA Safety Alert Regarding Antifreeze in Residential Sprinklers and more information on this topic can be found at www.nfpa.org/antifreeze.

   Subscribe to NFPA RSS News feeds

Contact: Lorraine Carli, Public Affairs Office: +1 617 984-7275


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2010)

so what are we going to do with existing large systems that are beyond insulatable???

do we discontinue using anti freeze systems, because of one fire??


----------



## conarb (Jul 9, 2010)

What's the whole story, what happened when the antifreeze hit the grease fire that wouldn't have happened if plain water would have hit it?  The NFPA says:



> • Never put water on a grease fire or use a fire extinguisher on a grease  fire.


Isn't that what a sprinkler does?


----------



## cda (Jul 9, 2010)

con

the theroy I think is that the anti freeze got atomized, which made it more easily to ignite, just like the sawdust verses a 4 x 4 piece of wood.

http://www.sierrasun.com/assets/pdf/SS61631222.PDF

quoted from another forum::

""""""""""""The pressure buildup in this instance certainly appeared to have been slower than might be expected in a fuel-air explosion say with premixed fuel gas / air mixture near the stoichiometric ratio, the type many of us have seen blowing a building apart. Walls were not significantly displaced nor were most structural members shattered. Nonetheless, the pressure increase was enough to blow a window (originally located about 25-30 feet away from the fire) more than 80 feet out from the house."

All deflagrations with a flammable vapor are a pre-mixed fuel gas/air mixture phenomenon (the reaction rate controls the rate as opposed to mixing associated with diffusion flames), so I am not sure what you are implying except that the pressure rise was not as great as one might expect in explosions involving a pre-mixed.

The maximum pressure rise will occur when the entire volume of the confining space is filled with a pre-mixed fuel/air mixture at the stoichiometric ratio in an enclosure that can withstand the maximum pressure rise. Thus, there are a number of factors that effect the maximum pressure rise.

A significant pressure rise can occur outside of the stoichiometric ratio, but within the flammable limits. So while it may be a contributing factor in your case, it is not the only factor.

The volume of the confining space does not have to be entirely filled with a pre-mixed fuel/air mixture within its flammable limits to cause a pressure rise. Simple calculations can show that pressure rise sufficient to blow out windows and displace walls can occur with a pre-mixed vapor on the floor of common rooms on the order of inches or fraction of inches. Thus, in your case, you may have a partially filled volume of a pre-mixed fuel/air mixture within the flammable limits to cause the damage that occurred. This is a common mistake made in fire and explosion hazard analysis.

It is common practice to mitigate significant pressure rise with explosion venting. The size of the vent and the strength of the compartment play a significant role in the extent of pressure rise. With respect to the strength of the enclosure, doors and windows can act as explosion vents. Thus, a reduction in the pressure rise in this case may have been produced by the relatively early release of the pressure through the door(s) and window(s). Thus, the ultimate pressure rise is a function of more than the fuel conditions. This is also a common mistake I see from time-to-time in the analysis of explosions.

The strength of the structure must also be evaluated. Windows can be blown out with a pressure rise of about 1 psi and significant displacement of walls can occur at about 2 to 3 psi. The impulse of the energy release also plays a role. This range of pressure rises is within the range of maximum pressure rise associated with explosion venting since maximum pressure rise can be as high as 14 atmospheres or about 200 psi gauge pressure.

I have some additional thoughts (based on fundamentals) on the hypothesis of the fuel for this explosion being glycerine, but do not have time to post more. I will try and contribute more ASAP."""""""""""""""


----------



## conarb (Jul 9, 2010)

This makes it appear that putting antifreeze in a sprinkler system is like pouring gasoline on a fire, too bad this wasn't available at the time of the code hearings:



> while attempting to extinguish the flames, the fire sprinkler directly above him activated, discharging a solution of glycerine-based antifreeze which was ignited 10 by the flames coming from the burning onions in the frying pan and the resulting explosion of the glycerine solution cause fatal burn injuries to his wife, Islesa Minutti, Age 27 -years; and burn and blast injuries to him and their three (3) children; ages 12-years, 7-years, and 10-days old.


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2010)

I will take the chance on any freeze and water over a totally burned down building.              Seems like first documented case,  if it is what acutely happened


----------



## conarb (Jul 10, 2010)

CDA:

The actual report you linked referred to nearly an identical situation in New Jersey a few years ago.



> In researching the use of antifreeze solutions in fire sprinkler systems a similar activation and explosion occurred on October 28,2001 at 5:21 p.m. at the Windandsea (Wind and Sea) Restaurant, 56 Shrewsbury Avenue. Highlands, New Jersey. According to the Fire Investigation Report, prepared by the County of Monmouth Office of the Fire Marshal, 1027 Highway 33, East, Freehold, New Jersey 07728 [Phone: 732-938-5323], the structure was a three (3) story wood frame building. The second and third floors were protected by an antifreeze type fire sprinkler system.¹


Why was this information concealed at the time for the hearings?  It could have been used to either exempt residences in freezing climates, or require insulated pipes in those areas, thereby increasing costs. ¹ http://www.sierrasun.com/assets/pdf/SS61631222.PDF


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2010)

the info is public record

also, do people stop driving cars because of car wrecks???

products have problems yes, does the good out way the bad??? look at meds


----------



## RJJ (Jul 10, 2010)

Boy oh boy! I have a bunch of these in 13d systems in one town. I need more info!


----------



## cda (Jul 10, 2010)

rjj

but do they have anti freeze in them and at what level

maybe someone needs to do an open cup test of anti and water at various soultion levels??????


----------



## conarb (Jul 10, 2010)

RJJ:

Now that you are notice of the NFPA directive print it out along with the Trukee case and show it to your City Attorneys or County Counsels for the AHJ's protection, now that you are on notice, he/she/they may want you to notify all affected owners to shut the systems down until the systems can be drained. If someone is injured or dies within one of your jurisdictions from this problem the first thing the plaintiffs' attorneys do now is look for deep pockets, they have paralegals who Google names to find information, everything you have written, or they can prove you have read, is evidence that you were on notice of the problem.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 10, 2010)

Here is what I posted yesterday, maybe I should have posted it here?

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?2136-Fyi-Residential-anti-freeze-sprinkler-systems-safety-alert

http://www.inspectpa.com/phpbb/showthread.php?2137-Fyi-Residential-anti-freeze-sprinkler-systems-safety-alert

As suggested, if anyone is concerned with existing installations in (residential) systems, have the sprinkler service providers test the solution to assure it’s a 50/50 maximum. Regarding historic knowledge, it was not tested or known that a potential hazard existed and any previous installations using >70% solution would have not met the listing criteria of the piping product manufacturer. Testing has been requested and is being done by UL to verify the existence of the *alleged hazard*.


----------



## RJJ (Jul 10, 2010)

CDA & FM None of the ones I have done in the Last 18 months exceed the 50/50 max! However, in that ahj about 100 homes have wet systems with antifreeze and I don't know what was done cause I did not inspect those houses. Need to find more info. I will print and read the links. I will also have a few files to look at over the next week.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jul 10, 2010)

Sometimes I think the Building Safety Community is the blind leading the blind; or the gullible being led by the greedy.

Any idea of what it's going to cost to recycle the anti-freeze? Never mind; they're going to dump it in the gutter anyway.

You do know; that crap is leaching into the drinking water supply system; and it is POISON. Most home backflow prevention assemblys are not tested and maintained anually. Crap; they aren't even installed correctly.

You know; I've been drink water directly out of lakes, streams, and rivers , in most of the States in this county all my life; and, the Government Saftey regulators are requiring all public drinking water to be contaminated or in danger of being contaminated.

Sheesh,

Uncle Bob


----------



## RJJ (Jul 11, 2010)

I have been drinking water directly out of lakes,streams and rivers all my life! LMAO!


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 11, 2010)

UB,

Once again much truth to it and who knows where the sprinkler service providers really dispose, personally I just hope and pray. I have had many a Jack & River water (Jiver) in previous years along the Yellowstone, Fire Hole, Columbia and Bald rivers. I think ther Jack killed anything of harm but these days one can never tell and very good message for all of us to remember.

Rjj,

It would be pretty easy to have those firms who did installs re-test or provide mixture data for install dates. If they've been in for a while, the testing will be needed since the service company just may have filled to the rim with no measurements on concentrations. Remember, it's up to them to provide and analize.


----------



## cda (Jul 11, 2010)

I require them to tag the control valve to the anti freeze system with the solution level, each year We have the blame game when a system breaks


----------



## conarb (Jul 11, 2010)

I thought the owners maintained the 13D systems?


----------



## fireguy (Jul 11, 2010)

Until the 2002 edition came out, antifreeze loops were recommened by the Annex to be limited to 40 gallon. But most antifreeze loops are still 40 galllons or less.  Based upon a 50/50 mix, and an extra cost of  <$.50 per gallon, the extra cost of USP glercyine is <$10.00.  You should be able to dump that down the drain.  We use USP grade, not because it can go down the drain, but because in our service area most sprinkler system don't have back-flow devices.

How do you know if you have Glycerine or Propylene Antifreeze?


----------



## FyrBldgGuy (Jul 12, 2010)

We have discussed this fire investigation before.

If you start out with a theory with little or no evidence then you have to try to create evidence.  Here UL has played a part in establishing Junk Science.  Some years ago 60 Minutes created a explosion in a GM truck.  They could not get the fire to happen so they added some explosive materials.  Later they got caught in the scam.

IF you don't mix the anti-freeze and you let it sit in the drop to the kitchen then maybe you can get a fire.  The two fires cited had different types of anti-freeze.  Scientific Theory requires a reproducable effect.

If you can't find the right Science then Create a new Science.  The probability of a glycerin explosion in a kitchen fire where the fire sprinkler system has been properly installed must be just about the same as a cold fusion reaction in a glass of water in the same kitchen.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 12, 2010)

> I thought the owners maintained the 13D systems?


This is indeed true. The initial installation and solutions should have been verified using hydrometer to measure specific gravity of the solution of choice. 

Furthermore, this would/could pose an issue with homeowners who happen to test their systems or drain them as required in 13D to replace solutions. Solutions added by a homeowner increasing the previously “approved” maximum 70% (depending on solution, piping and potable water condition) could be too much for the novice homeowner since it would be logical to assume a homeowner would not have access to a hydrometer and therefore should have a sprinkler service provider assure the proper mixtures.

The bigger issue here is how were the previously recognized figures for the varying solution percentages derived? Were they just based on health effects and potentials for cross contamination of potable water sources as I believe? Science and Technology was available prior to 1999 to light some stuff up to see if the potentials for a flash fire, sustained fire or explosion could occur using varying test models and arrangements before introducing (concentration applicable) combustible liquids into a dwelling environment.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Jul 12, 2010)

There is an active investigation on this issue proceeding with UL taking the lead in testing and a contracted FPE firm doing the investigation into prior discharges that may have had similar results.

It will be a while before all the facts are in.  The history is that the NFPA, when adopting the provisions regarding antifreeze systems, did not have any scientific data on what atomization or droplet size did to the antifreeze mixture and whether it could contribute to the fire.  They realized that and issued the safety alert.

The California Sate Fire Marshal's office took the initiative to send out a wide ranging notice to that effect since the NFPA alert was largely ignored or not noticed.

The best advise for existing installations is to have a sampling taken to determine the concentration of antifreeze to water and, if possible, which type of antifreeze was used.

I agree with UB on the disposal issue.  However, there are systems to reclaim the discharge, albeit expensive.  But they keep the discharge from entering the water table.


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 12, 2010)

The consulting firm's report is nice though........


----------



## cda (Jul 12, 2010)

CON

here you go, but it is not a sprinkler discharge or fire hose::


----------



## FM William Burns (Jul 12, 2010)

+ Volunteer FD demonstration with a baby in the testing enviornment........hum


----------



## FM William Burns (Aug 16, 2010)

FYI:

TIA has been issued:

http://www.nfpa.org/Assets/files/AboutTheCodes/13/TIA13-10-1.pdf


----------



## cda (Aug 16, 2010)

knee jerk??  or any solid testing to back it up with???


----------



## Uncle Bob (Aug 17, 2010)

FM,

Thanks for sharing this information with us.

I could list volumes of examples of backflow preventers failing; and antifreeze poisioning; but, it would just fall on deaf ears; or I suppose I should say seen by blind eyes. 

When the best backflow prevention devices are installed properly; and, yes even when they are tested and serviced in accordance with the manufacturer's instructions and/or State laws; *they fail with amazing regularity!* 

Antifreeze is an extremely dangerous poison; that kills people, animals, fish, and plants. And, we allow it to be put into a system, that is connected to our public water supply.

Uncle Bob


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2010)

the report

http://www.nfpa.org/assets/files//PDF/Research/RFAntifreezeSprinklerSystemPh2.pdf

what abut apartments with 13R anti freeze systems????


----------



## cda (Aug 17, 2010)

3.3.7 Dwelling Unit. One or more rooms arranged for the use of one or more individuals living together, as in a single housekeeping unit normally having cooking, living, sanitary, and sleeping facilities. For purposes of this standard, dwelling unit includes hotel rooms, dormitory rooms, apartments, condominiums, sleeping rooms in nursing homes, and similar living units.

seems to exclude use of anti freeze in alot of places


----------



## cda (Aug 18, 2010)

American Fire Sprinkler Association

12750 Merit Dr., Suite 350 * Dallas TX 75251

Ph:  (214) 349-5965	  Fax:  (214) 276-0908

---------------

TECHNICAL ALERT

---------------

August 18, 2010

NFPA Issues Standards Council Decision on Antifreeze Systems in Residential Occupancies

August 16, 2010, the National Fire Protection Association (NFPA) Standards Council issued a decision on the proposed Tentative Interim Amendments regarding antifreeze in residential fire sprinkler systems. The council’s decision is to “… prohibit the use of antifreeze solutions within all NFPA 13D applications and within the dwelling unit portions of NFPA 13 and NFPA 13R sprinkler systems.”

However, the Standards Council also directed that the responsible technical committees conduct further activities in regard to this question.

As identified in the “AFSA Member Alert” sent July 7, NFPA issued a safety alert on antifreeze in residential systems July 6, 2010, following a research study and an initial set of fire tests after a fire incident raised concern.

At it’s August 3-5 meeting, The NFPA Standards Council considered six tentative interim amendments (TIAs), two for each standard – NFPA 13, 13R, and 13D. One TIA said antifreeze shall not be used in dwelling units and the other restricted all antifreeze compounds to a maximum concentration of 50%. As a result of that meeting, the Standards Council has released TIAs 1000 on NFPA 13, 995 on NFPA 13R, and 994 on NFPA 13D effectively stating antifreeze shall not be used in dwelling units.

Investigation Continues

As indicated in the Council decision, this should be viewed as a moratorium. The Council urged the technical committees to address this issue again prior to the next Council meeting in Oct 2010. The Council also made a point of emphasizing that releasing these TIAs is not intended to be the final technical determination on whether antifreeze should be allowed or at what concentration nor is it intended to prejudge the merit of any further revisions. The fact that the report from the Fire Protection Research Foundation (FPRF) titled "Antifreeze Solutions in Home Fire Sprinkler Systems: Phase II Research Interim Report" (2010) was not available to the technical committees prior to their balloting on the TIAs had a significant impact on how this issue developed. Due to the emergency nature of this issue though, the Council had to act. Since it is inappropriate for the Council to modify an existing TIA or to write a new one, they took the most conservative approach and released the TIAs. The decision by the Council, the FPRF report and the TIAs are available at www.nfpa.org/antifreeze.

The FPRF report identified that concentrations exceeding 50% by volume for glycerin and 40% for propylene glycol were not appropriate for use in residential sprinkler systems.  One of the questions that the technical committees have to answer in defining a maximum concentration is how large a safety factor is necessary.

AFSA will continue to work closely with NFPA and keep you informed on future developments. Complete information is available from NFPA at www.nfpa.org/antifreeze.

 -----------------

Technical Update is prepared by the Technical Services Dept. of the AFSA: Roland Huggins, a PE registered in fire protection engineering, Vice President of Engineering and Technical Services; Phill Brown, a NICET IV certified automatic sprinkler technician and NFPA Certified Fire Protection Specialist (CFPS) and Tom Wellen, a degreed fire protection engineering technologist.  This is provided with the understanding that the AFSA assumes no liability for this opinion or actions taken on it and they are not to be considered the official position of the NFPA or its technical committees.

 Copyright © 2010, American Fire Sprinkler Association.  All Rights Reserved

--------------------------

If you’d rather not receive future faxes from AFSA, fax your removal request to Amy Sweeney at Efax (214) 242-3155 or call toll free (888) 839-4830 or send e-mail request @ no-fax@firesprinkler.org.   Please include your company name and the specific fax numbers(s) at which you do not wish to receive faxes from us.  Our failure to comply with your request may be unlawful.

_______________________________________________

Sprinklernotes mailing list

Sprinklernotes@firesprinkler.org

http://fireball.firesprinkler.org/mailman/listinfo/sprinklernotes


----------



## Gene Boecker (Mar 8, 2011)

Click the link.  The final report is on that page.

NFPA webinars will be available.  That information is not yet up on the site.  Look for it soon.


----------

